# Miglior Detailing: Golf R32 : Deep Blue Pearl



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work mate and what a lovely colour :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice work indeed - and a lovely example. Love those seats too :thumb:


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

I just made a mess of myself........


Thats simply awesome....nicest example I have set eye's on in a while....take it he has changed the grille from new?

You have just made it look better after detailing it......


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, stunning car!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That does look very nice. Didn't look too bad before, but better after:thumb:

Wheels look nice too.

Chris.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very very nice work
that blue is the best golf for r32
im hankering after one of these,only thing id change would be the grille for silver
stunning:thumb:


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

that paint looks great under the showroom lights :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A lovely example and liking your unit.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice I do love these motors, like your fold away table too 

Baz


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

that is a thing of beauty unfortunately the poor bugger seems to have curbed one of his CHs in the first photo...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job :thumb:

Lovely car with a fantastic finish and spec sheet.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> A lovely example and liking your unit.:thumb:


agreed unit looks sharp :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Looks awesome fella :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

rds1985 said:


> that is a thing of beauty unfortunately the poor bugger seems to have curbed one of his CHs in the first photo...


Not CH's, I think CO's or VZ's but yes that is a nasty kerbing


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

One of my favorite VWs. Looks stunning now. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Love the colour of this car - even better with this finish. Nice rims also, same as on the Edition 30 me thinks.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top detail, one of the best R32’s I’ve seen. Some very subtle changes.	:thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

amazing work on R32, it came out beautiful!!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome top job


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue looks stunning!


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

nice work man


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks lovely, its a beautiful colour and being showed off at its best there  I too like your unit :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice job! 

I love the wheels!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovely finish on a great car, brings back fond memories of my old one.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Amazing work in that timeframe dude

Slick

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work

looked fairly well looked after before you got your hands on it


----------



## dirtybarrys (Jul 28, 2008)

wow, beautiful.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very very nice - great finish and good pics :thumb:


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous work :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys,

regarding the wheels, they are Genuine BBS VZ's. They are very similar to the edition 30 wheels. They only differ in that they have BBS and the sizes/dimensions embossed on the front face. They are 8J wide rather than 7.5j and rather than a ET51 offset, they are ET44, so they sit further out into the arches by about 19.5mm.


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

The car looks great and the finished result of your work makes it all the better.

What did you treat the tyres with? They really help complete the look. Do you find it lasts well?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Me want! Great detail and stunning car!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb work, a real visual improvement even just from the photos so in the flesh it must have looked the biz, well done.

Possibly the best Golf I have yet to see, best colour with some really classy additions/mods, very nice indeedy.


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Superb Transformation !!!!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Good work looks great


----------

